# 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W50-L32



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's the link to last season's player of the game:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=42336

We'll start with the 2005 summer league games (hopefully Luke will start up)

If you guys can please rank top 3 players and I'll tally the votes. This idea is totally ripped off the Real Cavs Fans Forum


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

In reference to last season: easy winner for MVP: Lebron

It looks Z was probably runner up. Even Gooden was consistent he might have been able to catch up to big Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Summer league 7/7 - POG - Blake Stepp


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*



Pioneer10 said:


> Summer league 7/7 - POG - Blake Stepp


100% agreed.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Summer League 7/9 - Luke Jackson: 

Line:
34 5-11 1-2 0-0 2 1 3 2 0 0 1 2 11


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Summer League 7/10 - Luke Jackson.

Destroyed Julius Hodge


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Summer League 7/12 - Blake Stepp


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Vegas League 7/13 - Luke Jackson again

Not putting up great scoring numbers but has a sound overall game. Hopefully he'll develop into our do it all 6th man


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*



Pioneer10 said:


> Vegas League 7/13 - Luke Jackson again
> 
> Not putting up great scoring numbers but has a sound overall game. Hopefully he'll develop into our do it all 6th man


 Yes I totally agree. Things are looking great for the Cavs. If we can pick up Luke Jackson (and we already got Larry Hughes) this off-season is great. We are even thinking of signing the great ball handler and three point shooter in Marko Jaric. Go Cavs.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

To bad ur banned Gil becus ur right. I think the cavs r going to be great this year


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Preseason Game 1: Cavs vs. Wizards.

POG: Gooden


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Preseason Game 2: Cavs vs. Celtics (10/11/05)

POG: Luke "the bust" Jackson


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

* Box Score: Cleveland 109, New Orleans/Oklahoma City 87 at the Q*


Game Thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212331

POG: Lebron James:

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>34</td> <td>9-16</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>7-8</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>31</td></tr></tbody> </table>

Cavs 1-0
POG Votes
Lebron 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

^Can we rotate responsibilities on these? I can handle the road games or we can just switch back and forth. We can sum up at the AS break, end of year, etc. and maybe see if there are any trends between home, road, opponents. 

Wild guess, Lebron is player of the game at least 80% of the time. :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-2006 Player of the Game/Year*

Excellent call: lets link the game threads to each POG, i'll place the score, etc as well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L1*

*Box Score (away): Cleveland 76, San Antonio 102

**Lebron James*











*20 pts 6rebs 4assts 1blks

Game Thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212879
*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 










*36pts 6assts 2stls

Game Thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213314

Box Score:
**Box Score: Memphis 113, Cleveland 106*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Lebron James Again:
27pts, 6 assists, 3 rbds

*Box Score: Cleveland 105, Toronto 93

**Game #4: Cavs @ Raptors (11/7/2005)*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Game #5: Sonics @ Cavs (11/9/2005)

Broken Record: Lebron James.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>36</td> <td>10-18</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>11-11</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>31</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Box Score: Cleveland 112, Seattle 85*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Game #6: Grizzlies @ Cavs (11/11/2005)

This was a total team effort but decided to go with Gooden and break Lebron's streak. Drew with great hustle and terrific on the boards in particular:

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name 
</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" height="18" width="571"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td valign="top">
</td> <td align="left"> D. Gooden</td> <td>27</td> <td>5-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>12 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Box Score: Cleveland 89, Memphis 70*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Game #7: Cavs @ Magic (11/13/2005)


Hughes looks like he should get the nod tonight: Great all-around effort

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left"> L. Hughes</td> <td>44</td> <td>9-18</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>9</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>22 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 


*Box Score: Cleveland 108, Orlando 100 (OT)*<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Game #8: Wizards @ Cavs (11/15/2005)

This one was easy: Lebron takes over the player of the game title

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>43</td><td>15-23</td><td>2-3</td><td>5-5</td><td>1</td><td>9</td><td>10</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>37</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Box Score: Cleveland 114, Washington 99*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Game #9: Magic @ Cavs (11/18/2005)

Z gets his first one:
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1" align="right"><td align="left"> Z. Ilgauskas</td> <td>29</td> <td>9-14</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>8</td> <td>11</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>22 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 



*Box Score: Cleveland 102, Orlando 84*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Game #10: Cavs @ Sixers (11/19/2005)*

Despite Hughes outstanding game, got to go with Lebron with a truly MVP calibre game:
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>47</td> <td>14-24</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>8-10</td> <td>2</td> <td>11</td> <td>10</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>36 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 



*Box Score: Cleveland 123, Philadelphia 120


OBTW: This is a candidate for game of the year
*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

Game #11: Celtics @ Cavs (11/22/2005)

No surprise here: Lebron James
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>41</td>  <td>13-20</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>9-11</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>36</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Box Score: Cleveland 115, Boston 93*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 










*38pts 5rebs 2assts

Game Thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=219578

Box Score:
**Box Score: Minnesota 89, Cleveland 85*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 










*28pts 7rebs 9assts*

Game Thread:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220677

Box Score:
*Box Score: Clippers 105, Cleveland 112*

*Honorable mention to Z - 29pts 10rebs 3blks*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 










*34pts 3rebs 8assts 3blks*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Sonics 115, Cleveland 108*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 










*30pts 5rebs 6assts 1blks 1stls*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Clippers 102, Cleveland 90*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 










*30pts 6rebs 6assts 3blks 2stls*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 102, Kings 97*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Box Score: New Jersey 109, Cleveland 100

LBJ

* <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>36</td> <td>11-26</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>10-15</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>32 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Game #18: Nets @ Cavs (12/9/2005)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W11-L8*

Game #19: Cavs @ Bucks (12/10/2005)

Easy one here

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>43</td> <td>19-29</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>9-10</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>52 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*Box Score: Milwaukee 111, Cleveland 106*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W1-L2*

*Lebron James* 

*26pts 4rebs 9assts*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 94, Nuggets 85*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W13-L9*

*Lebron James* 










*41pts 5rebs 10assts*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 115, Heat 107*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W14-L9*

*Lebron James* 










*25pts 6rebs 4assts*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 110, Jazz 85*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W15-L9*

*Lebron James* 










*37pts 5rebs 6assts 4stls*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 108, Bulls 100*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W16-L9*

*Drew Gooden* 










*21pts 12rebs 2assts*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 94, Pacers 89*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W17-L9*

*Lebron James* 










*32pts 8rebs 6assts*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 102, Bulls 91*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W17-L10*

*Lebron James* 










*31pts 10rebs 8assts 2stls*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 91, NJ 96*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L10*

*Lebron James* 










*30pts 7rebs 7assts 4stls 1blk*

Box Score:
*Box Score: Cavs 97, Pistons 84*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L10*

Game #29: Cavs @ Bucks (1/4/2006)

Lebron James again: after a terrible start and hearing Hughes was out for 2 months, dominates the 4th quarter
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts</td></tr></tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2" align="right"><td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>45</td> <td>12-29</td> <td>2-8</td> <td>6-7</td> <td>2</td> <td>11</td> <td>11</td> <td>4</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>32 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 

OBTW he had a triple double

*Box Score: Cleveland 91, Milwaukee 84*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L10*

Game #30: Rockets @ Cavs (1/5/2006)

One of the more regrettable losses was the second game of a back to back and we didn't have Hughes again but lost to a Houston team at home w/o Yao.

James did his part though matching up and equalizing TMac who also had a great game


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"><td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%">Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. James</td> <td>44</td> <td>13-19</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>9</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>32 </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
*Box Score: Houston 90, Cleveland 81*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L10*

Game #31: Bucks @ Cavs (1/7/2006)

Broken Record: Lebron again dominate as the Cavs continue to get little offensive production from there backcourt since Hughes was injured

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">LeBron James, SF</td><td>45</td><td>14-22</td><td>3-7</td><td>4-9</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>35</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

*Cleveland 96, Milwaukee 88*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L11*

*My bad Pioneer  - might want to delete this post -


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L11*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> *My bad Pioneer  - might want to delete this post -


 Actually if we have the pictures post em and I'll merge the posts together


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: 2005-06 Game Threads/Player of the Game Highlights W18-L11*

It's safe to say LeBron's been The Player of The Game in most of these games since the thread was updated. Why? Because he's the MVP!


----------

